# Finger Lakes International Wine Competition



## Runningwolf (Mar 31, 2014)

Results just came in. With close to 4000 entries from all 50 states and 20 countries the wine I made walked away with; 2 double Golds, 2 golds 4 silvers and 4 bronze medals.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow, Dan. Congratulations! 

Are these PI wines, or Running Wolf?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 31, 2014)

These are all Presque Isle Wine Cellars wines.


----------



## bakervinyard (Mar 31, 2014)

Congratulations Dan. Fantastic job!!!!! Bakervinyard


----------



## Julie (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats Dan, that is really great!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 31, 2014)

Super job Dan! Shows what a good job you are doing with some really great grapes!


----------



## joeswine (Mar 31, 2014)

*Wolfman*

THAT'S THE WAY TO WIN GOLD,NICEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 31, 2014)

Very nice! You telling me you had an entry from my hood!?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 31, 2014)

Mike we did and we actually got a gold and some other medals at the big Dallas competition last month.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 31, 2014)

Dan, that is fantastic! Congrats, and way to go!!!!


----------



## LoneStarLori (Mar 31, 2014)

Dan, that i s really something to brag about. its of competition there.
CONGRATS!


----------



## tonyt (Apr 1, 2014)

Fantastic. And you learned it all right here. Hahaha.


----------



## tonyt (Apr 1, 2014)

Actually you shared it all right here.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 1, 2014)

Tony you are mostly correct with both!


----------



## seth8530 (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats, we should create a medal wall and have a medal race cup or something for our forum members... Just a thought


----------



## wildvines (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats !!!!!
would love to enter my wines but won't be done aging for a while lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jswordy (Apr 3, 2014)

Meh - what have you done for us lately? Ba-HAHAHAHA! Seriously, congrats! You da man.


----------



## Flem (Apr 3, 2014)

Congratulations, Dan!


----------

